# I like to point my camera at things.



## Sundragons (Mar 17, 2018)

Not necessarily at people, though I do some of that too. More... Things, of all types.

See, Things don't sneeze, blink, cry, complain they look overweight, ask you to photoshop out their warts, etc... Things, for the most part, sit there and let you work.

Here are some of the things (and people) I've pointed my camera at, in no particular order.

1. Glendale UMC, Glendale, AZ





2. Closeup of a local resident. 



3. Fun in the woods with my absolute favorite models 



4. A barn, a windmill, and 2 galaxies. 



5. Monsoon! I absolutely love shooting weather.



6.Tempe Center for the Arts, Tempe, AZ 



7. The sky is full of light, if you know where to go to see it. (Mogollon Rim, Northern AZ) 



8. Sometimes you get lucky and can find it close by as well (Apache Junction, AZ) 



9. All you have to do is go out and find it. (Sedona, AZ)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2018)

Absolutely GORGEOUS pictures!


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 17, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS pictures!


Thanks


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 17, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 17, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Amazing!


Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 18, 2018)

It's been so long since I've seen the Milky Way.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

Outstanding photography!  Just as an aside, there are just a few more than "two" galaxies in those spectacular night shots. Very impressive!


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 18, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Outstanding photography!  Just as an aside, there are just a few more than "two" galaxies in those spectacular night shots. Very impressive!


There are probably a percentage there that are other galaxies, but the majority of stars in this shot are a limb of our own Milky way. That, and Andromeda, were my targets for this image.


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 18, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> It's been so long since I've seen the Milky Way.


Knowing I can be under the stars at night just by walking outside, and be in total darkness in 60-90 minutes is one reason I don't think I could ever live East of the MIssissppi.


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 19, 2018)

Some other things I've pointed my camera at.

1. Elvis Presley Memorial Chapel, Apache Junction, AZ


 

2. In the interest of eating my own dog food, myself. (this was for a photography challenge)




3. Fall colors at 7500 feet. Flagstaff, AZ


 

4. Mill Ave. Bridge, Tempe, AZ


 

5. Monsoon aftermath, Tortilla Flat, AZ




6. One lane bridge. Canyon Lake, AZ (one of the few I've actually printed and hangs in my house)




7. This way to the sunrise. Coon Bluff, AZ


----------



## greybeard (Mar 21, 2018)

I took hundreds and hundreds of pictures with hands down, the best camera I ever owned almost 50 years ago. Mamiya/Sekor 500dtl SLR..tho it may have been a 1000..I can't remember and it didn't survive that era of my life. Completely manual except the light meter, and all metal. 
I may have to dig out a few pics of the things I pointed that one out........not exactly the same kind of  landscape Sundragons pointed at tho...


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 21, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I took hundreds and hundreds of pictures with hands down, the best camera I ever owned almost 50 years ago. Mamiya/Sekor 500dtl SLR..tho it may have been a 1000..I can't remember and it didn't survive that era of my life. Completely manual except the light meter, and all metal.
> I may have to dig out a few pics of the things I pointed that one out........not exactly the same kind of  landscape Sundragons pointed at tho...



Vietnam? my pops picked up one of those on his way back home after his last deployment. He's still got it and all the kit he bought with it when he got it. Last time it got used was when I was in High School taking a photography class (because it was miles better than the Pentax K1000's the school had). That's an amazing camera for film.

I shot these with my Nikon DLSR, I've yet to find a point and shoot or cell camera that can cover the spectrum as well or give en equivalent finished product. I do shoot  a lot of snapshott-y stuff with my pixel now, becauase for that it's awesome. However, when I'm on a gig or doing things for ME, there's no way I'm not taking the Nikon.


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 21, 2018)

here are a bunch of examples of more snapshott-y photos taken with my pixel.

1. Go Fish!





2. Sunset at my house




3. Bunny love




4. One of my girls laying




5. Penelope Pancetta relaxing




7. Looking out my side mirror at the surise




7. ND loaf




8. Pooh and Eeyore the day they went home.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 22, 2018)

@Sundragons Which Nikon DSLR are you using? These are fantastic


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 22, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Sundragons Which Nikon DSLR are you using? These are fantastic



Thanks!

I shoot a D7000. It's an older DX body (D7500 is the current rev of this body), but was at the upper end of Nikon's consumer range for crop sensors when new (and still super serviceable). I'm actually trying to decide now which full frame I'm going to move to next. I'm not a huge fan of the "better gear automatically makes better photos" mindset, but I'm at the point now where some of the things I want to be shooting are just slightly beyond the capabilities of the body and sensor I have, so I have to upgrade to get the results I want. That's not cheap, of course, so I'm kinda taking my time and trying to make the right choices on where to go to get the results I want on the budget i have/want to keep to. 

( --Edit:  )
Wanted to expand on this a bit and talk about the camera that I always carry, no matter what. That's the camera in my Google Pixel phone. Over the years I've had a lot of phones with cameras in them, and they ranged from terrible to pretty darn good depending on when and who made them. I've been taking more snapshots and casual photos with my phone in recent years, because the tech has finally caught up with your typical point and shoot camera, and well, I almost always have my phone on me. When I choose a new phone, having a great camera is one of the things that is a "must-have" for me. hands down, my current Pixel is the best point-and-shoot camera I've ever owned.


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 25, 2018)

Spent some quiet time on the porch this afternoon watching backyard TV with the camera in hand. Got a few shots off that I'm happy with.

1/2: Our American Bresse roo, Cluck Norris.


 




3. White bantam Silkie being typically weird.




4. Obi Wan Swinobi and our splash Bresse hen.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Sundragons  I have heard great things about the Google Pixel actually! I'm using a Sony A6500, my partner got it for me as a birthday/christmas gift (they are pretty close). I had originally wanted to move to a full frame from my previous setup (a Canon rebel) but most of my shots are taken backpacking and I could not validate the additional weight as opposed to what the mirrorless offered. 
Let us know when you do get your new camera, I'd love to see what you think of it


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Jul 26, 2018)

wow... nice photo capture!


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 26, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> wow... nice photo capture!



Thanks! That storm woke me up about 4AM as it wandered through. I didn't feel like chasing too far, so I just set up shop on the driveway.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like it was a pretty "close" hit as well... Probably close enough that I'd have felt safer watching from inside


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 27, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Looks like it was a pretty "close" hit as well... Probably close enough that I'd have felt safer watching from inside



Believe it or not, it was about 3miles out. I'm not sure what your definition of close is, but I usually start packing up when I can smell the rain and stop shooting when the first drops hit. 3 Miles is plenty of wiggle room.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 27, 2018)

I've almost been hit by lightning 3 times. The first time a bolt about 3" in diameter went right over my shoulder, through the basement door window, and blew every fuse in the fuse box. This was when I was a kid and we loved to play out in the rain.   I've seen bolts hit very close (within 1/4 mile) from storm clouds 5-10 miles away. I LOVE big storms; T-storms, hail, tornadoes, hurricanes... all of em, but have gained a lot of respect with age (& close calls).  I consider about 1/4 mile as close enough for me to be indoors.


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 27, 2018)

Closest we've been was about 50 yards. We were already packed and getting in the car and a bolt hit a cactus about that far away. Scared the bejeebers out of my wife.

Come to think of it, that's the last time she went chasing with me too. hmm... 

I'm glad you're still here to tell the tale, electricity in any form is something I've learned a healthy respect for over the years.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 13, 2018)

These have now left...the 2nd brood in this nest this year--3rd year they have nested in it. I'm glad they are gone, and took the pressure washer and eliminated this nest. 



 

Why I destroyed their nest.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 14, 2018)

Yucky, they need to relocate next year imho.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## greybeard (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> View attachment 51356 View attachment 51357 View attachment 51358


"_You the guy that's been running my tadpole babies over with your tractor?"_


----------



## Bruce (Aug 20, 2018)

Um, yep.


----------



## Sundragons (Aug 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Um, yep.


----------



## Sundragons (Aug 20, 2018)

Been doing some small studio sessions with our rabbits recently, and over the weekend followed the piglets as they explored the yard for the first time. Some of the highlights:


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Those rabbits are cute, unfortunately there isn't a pic in this world that can make a pig look cute to me right now, darn things.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 8, 2020)

Some more recent work.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 8, 2020)

Great pics! Wow on catching that meteor!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 8, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Great pics! Wow on catching that meteor!



That's Comet NEOWISE from earlier in the year.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 8, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> That's Comet NEOWISE from earlier in the year.



Oh! Even better!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 9, 2020)

My guess is that you won't be getting another picture of that comet. Good job!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> My guess is that you won't be getting another picture of that comet. Good job!



I would say that's a fair assessment


----------



## nuthatched (Dec 9, 2020)

@Sundragons 
Arizona Highways has a photo contest until the 12 or 15 ( I can't remember off the top of my head) you should enter.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 9, 2020)

I always forget to enter their contest., thanks for the reminder! I entered the fire shot, I think it's technically the best and a good summary of 2020.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 10, 2020)

It is a GREAT shot!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2020)

Been doing a bit of painting, here's one of those. not sure yet if I'm going to leave it as-is or use it as the beginnings of something else.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2020)

@Sundragons ...you definitely  have loads of talent ! You may want to check out some art galleries  and display  your work,


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Sundragons ...you definitely  have loads of talent ! You may want to check out some art galleries  and display  your work,


I'm working on building up some stock to hopefully get into exhibit in the spring. With all the goings-on in the world right now, lots of shows are canceled and galleries are not very busy so it's a bit of a challenge.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> I'm working on building up some stock to hopefully get into exhibit in the spring. With all the goings-on in the world right now, lots of shows are canceled and galleries are not very busy so it's a bit of a challenge.


I understand that for sure, but don't  give up...keep on with your art, it's  awesome.
I used to have a art gallery in South Florida and would of loved to have your work there...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 10, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> Been doing a bit of painting, here's one of those


Looks like a red cabbage cut in half


----------



## black_cat (Dec 10, 2020)

@Sundragons your pictures are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Looks like a red cabbage cut in half


very much so


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2020)

black_cat said:


> @Sundragons your pictures are absolutely stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## black_cat (Dec 12, 2020)

Wait a sec...... @Sundragons is your BYC username azurbanclucker? I just got so confused seeing the same painting on two different forums.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 12, 2020)

black_cat said:


> Wait a sec...... @Sundragons is your BYC username azurbanclucker? I just got so confused seeing the same painting on two different forums.



Yeah. I actually link both of them together on both sites in my signatures


----------



## black_cat (Dec 12, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> Yeah. I actually link both of them together on both sites in my signatures


Oh god I didn't see that I'm so dumb  Thanks for clearing up that bit of confusion for me.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 12, 2020)

It's all good


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 13, 2020)

Got to do a Christmas shoot for one of my oldest and best friends today with his son. This is an outtake from a casual moment while we were taking a break from the posed shots. 2 year olds can only handle posing for a couple minutes at a time so you have to be ready to take advantage of the "in between" moments to really build memories. This will probably end up being one of the best shots of the session.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> This will probably end up being one of the best shots of the session.


Yep, toss the posed shots and put that one on the Holiday card!


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 25, 2022)

Cute!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2022)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 10, 2022)

X 10000000000.  What kind of trees? Was the sun going down?  That is stunning.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> X 10000000000.  What kind of trees? Was the sun going down?  That is stunning.


Pine trees. It was ~midnight when I took that, the trees are lit with a red flashlight I use whem I'm shooting in the dark to preserve my night sight. The campsite we were in uses sooty orange ground lighting bewcause it's a "dark sky" area, so I was working around that and playing with my flashlight on the foreground trees.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2022)

Here's one that shows the ground lighting. same camera position, different angle and exposure.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 11, 2022)

Interesting, thanks....


----------



## SageHill (Dec 11, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> View attachment 94967


Gorgeous! And a skilled shot!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

What type of camera do you happen to have?


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> What type of camera do you happen to have?


Tranmsitioning from a Nikon D7000 to a Nikon D610 at the moment Most of these shots were the D7000.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> Tranmsitioning from a Nikon D7000 to a Nikon D610 at the moment Most of these shots were the D7000.


Nice! Most of my pics are with the dang phone. LOL while the big guns sit in my office (D6, 700 and 800).


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Nice! Most of my pics are with the dang phone. LOL while the big guns sit in my office (D6, 700 and 800).


hey, if they're just collecting dust, I'd be happy to put that D6 to good use


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> hey, if they're just collecting dust, I'd be happy to put that D6 to good use


☺️ that one is in reaching distance (shhh and a bit dusty). It's definitely the work-horse of the 3.


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> Tranmsitioning from a Nikon D7000 to a Nikon D610 at the moment Most of these shots were the D7000.


Cool
I'm starting out with what i can afford 
a Nikon Coolpix p510 but Im broke so Hopefully for Chirstmas i get a tripod


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> Cool
> I'm starting out with what i can afford
> a Nikon Coolpix p510 but Im broke so Hopefully for Chirstmas i get a tripod


well, I guess yours are not as $$$ as i was thinking!!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> Cool
> I'm starting out with what i can afford
> a Nikon Coolpix p510 but Im broke so Hopefully for Chirstmas i get a tripod


Ya gotta start somewhere! 😊 
I had a photo business and also shot pro for PBR at their World Finals for a few years.


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Ya gotta start somewhere! 😊
> I had a photo business and also shot pro for PBR at their World Finals for a few years.


Yeah
Wow thats so cool
My sister wants to be a photographer she has a nicer cam not sure what but its fancy


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

SageHill said:


> ☺️ that one is in reaching distance (shhh and a bit dusty). It's definitely the work-horse of the 3.


I'd ne a happy camper shooting any of them. I'm still getting used to the 610 and I don't have all the glass I need for it yet (especially my 16mm f/2). So moving over is slow.


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> I'd ne a happy camper shooting any of them. I'm still getting used to the 610 and I don't have all the glass I need for it yet (especially my 16mm f/2). So moving over is slow.


I'm really hoping to get some photos tomorrow!!
Everyone can share right?


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

I don't mind.


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> I don't mind.


you sure?

They won't be as good as yours are


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> you sure?
> 
> They won't be as good as yours are


One rule.

Don't compare your work to anyone else's. We're all at different places and we have different photography interests and styles. The only way you get better is through practice, and developing your own eye and style. Be happy with what you shoot, and don't be afraid to share it.

Deal?


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> Yeah
> Wow thats so cool
> My sister wants to be a photographer she has a nicer cam not sure what but its fancy


There’s a saying, the best camera is the one in your hand! 😊


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> One rule.
> 
> Don't compare your work to anyone else's. We're all at different places and we have different photography interests and styles. The only way you get better is through practice, and developing your own eye and style. Be happy with what you shoot, and don't be afraid to share it.
> 
> Deal?


Deal But it will probably be tonight


----------



## SageHill (Dec 17, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> Deal But it will probably be tonight


Exactly! 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

Here are some un-edited Sunsets!


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

Some flowers



!


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

This last one is blurry sorry!!! hope you like them?


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

@Pampered horse girl


----------



## Pampered horse girl (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## Pampered horse girl (Dec 17, 2022)

Chicks in VA said:


> Here are some un-edited Sunsets!
> View attachment 95063View attachment 95064View attachment 95065





Chicks in VA said:


> Some flowersView attachment 95066View attachment 95067!





Chicks in VA said:


> View attachment 95068
> This last one is blurry sorry!!! hope you like them?


Wow! These are awesome!


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

Pampered horse girl said:


> Wow! These are awesome!


Thanks


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 17, 2022)

Very nice.  Are you on the eastern slope of the Blue Ridge Mtns ????


----------



## Chicks in VA (Dec 17, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Very nice.  Are you on the eastern slope of the Blue Ridge Mtns ????


Yes, I am 
I'm outside of Lynchburg VA
But I live just barely on inside the mountain range!!


----------

